# p4 clockmod findet pentium M

## mopar

ich hab da mal eine Frage ich hab gentoo auf meinem Laptop und es läuft mal abgesehen von ein paar Kleinigkeiten sehr gut. Beim booten bekomme ich immer die Meldung 

p4-clockmod: Warning: Pentium M detected. The speedstep_centrino module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ich denke mal das ich da was beim zusammenbauen des Systems falsch gemacht hab. Wie kann ich denn zu diesem empfohlenen Wechseln??

----------

## amne

Ich habe im Kernel unter -> Power management options (ACPI, APM) -> CPU Frequency scaling:

```
  x x  [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                          x x  

  x x  [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                     x x  

  x x  <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                         x x  

  x x  [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details               x x  

  x x        Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                 x x  

  x x  ---   'performance' governor                                       x x  

  x x  <*>   'powersave' governor                                         x x  

  x x  <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling         x x  

  x x  < >   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                           x x  

  x x  <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                  x x  

  x x  ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                    x x  

  x x  <*> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                 x x  

  x x  < > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                 x x  

  x x  < > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                              x x  

  x x  < > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                 x x  

  x x  < > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                 x x  

  x x  <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                       x x  

  x x  [*]   Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs      x x  

  x x  [*]   Built-in tables for Banias CPUs                              x x   
```

----------

## mopar

des hab ich auch schon alles drin aber zusätzlich ist bei mir noch 

<*> Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

eingetragen muss man das drinlassen oder kann ich das rausmachen ??

----------

## Earthwings

Wenn du einen Pentium M hast - und danach sieht es ja aus - dann musst du das rausnehmen, ja.

----------

